# Feeding avocado



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

I just recently began feeding my Tanganynkan's avocado and have been very impressed by the results. I have only been feeding this to them 2 times a week and they eat it very greedily.
I feed my fish a very wide variety of flake,frozen and live food and not to mention vegies. The love the avocado more than anything else i feed them. Has anyone had any experience with feeding avocado that could give me some advice on this?


----------



## cherylemery (Oct 10, 2012)

I also used to feed my Tanganynkan's avocado and am very happy with it. Avocados need proper feeding to grow and develop a pleasant taste. They are great !


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Does the avocado not leave an oil slick on the water?


----------



## Chekboy2 (Feb 5, 2011)

It causes a bit of a mess.I usually throw a chunk in for a while and remove the rest. It seems to cut back on the mess. I do tend to ever filtrate,


----------

